# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Insurance and P & I clubs >  First Hellenic P&I Club is a reality

## Leo

Ενα πολυσυζητημένο θέμα που χρόνια ψάχνει να βρεί τη λύση του. Μακάρι να πλησιάζει μια λύση τώρα αλλά το βλέπω εξαιρετικά δύσκολο. Είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης μεταξύ μελών το κυριώς πρόβλημα.

First Hellenic P&I Club closer to reality   Monday, 02 June 2008 

After years of preparation and battling with an absent legal framework, the first P&I Club of the country is expected to be up and running by this August. According its founder and president, Mr. Nikos Velliades, the newly-founded Hellenic P&I Club is to provide a high level of insurance services, aiming especially at smaller shipowning companies, but not only them. The Club will insure dry bulk carriers, cargo ships and passenger ships. Its official launch is scheduled for the end of August, while at this point in time, the Club’s efforts are focused in attaining the proper administrative staff, as well as the license of operation from the relative authority. 
In the event held last week on the matter, Secretary General of the Ministry of Mercantile Marine, professor Yiannis Tzoannos, pointed out that the presence of P&I Clubs in the country are bringing the Ministry’s efforts to develop a maritime cluster and make Piraeus an international maritime centre, one step closer. The Hellenic P&I Club will offer Hellenic ship owners and ship operators a viable alternative of insurance within the country, without them having to seek such services abroad. 
Mr. Velliades boasts an important experience when it comes to shipping insurance services. He’s the founder and head of Aigaion Insurance Co. S.A., the leading company in the country’s marine insurance sector. The total production of the company for the year 2007 was 35,050,659.27 euros, showing 44% premium increase compared to the production for the year 2006. The portfolio mix was 44.8% for Motor Public Liability businesses, 32.6% for Marine Insurances and 22.6% for all other classes. During the first quarter of the year 2008 there was a 36.5% premium increase compared to the corresponding period for the year 2007. 

*Nikos Roussanoglou, Hellenic Shipping News*

----------


## Apostolos

Μα επιτρέπετε οι Ελληνες εφοπλιστες να μην εχουν οργανώσει ενα P&I τοοοσα χρόνια?

----------


## CAPTARANIA

ποιες χώρες έχουν p & i club

----------


## Leo

> ποιες χώρες έχουν p & i club


 
Tα σοβαρά clubs βρίσκονται UK, USA, Japan και αλλού μικρότερα. Η πλειονότητα του Ελληνικού/Ελληνόκτητου στόλου καλύπτεται κυρίως από τα clubs της Αγγλίας.

----------


## CAPTARANIA

πιστεύω πάντως ο,τι επειδή δημιουργήθηκε μία τάση να επιστρέψουν οι εφοπλιστές στην Ελλάδα για αυτό δημιουργήθηκε και η ανάγκη για δημιουργεία κάτι τέτοιου και εδώ. τι άποψη έχετε?

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

k auto den diafonw.. alla pisteuw apeidh exoume megalo stolo sthn aktoploeia..k ta atyxhmata kathe xrono einai arketa, gi'auto egeine kai h kinhsh auth na dhmiourghthei ena P&I sthn ellada wste oi ellhnes efoplistes na apeuthinontai kai na kaluptwntai apo auto..

----------


## Apostolos

Και όμως φίλοι μου είναι πραγματικότητα... 

Μακάρι να έρθει το καλύτερο

----------


## Natsios

Είναι πολύ καλά νέα. Νομίζω είχε ξαναγίνει ένα club παλιότερα το οποίο απέτυχε. Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να πάνε όλα καλά και πραγματικά να έρθουμε ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στο να γίνει ο Πειραιάς ένα νεο maritime cluster. Αρκεί να βοηθήσουν και οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές.
Εχει ακουστεί πολλές φορές οτι αν ενωθούν όλοι οι Έλληνες μαζί θα κατακτήσουν όλο το κόσμο σε θέματα ναυτιλίας. Κατα ένα μαγικό τρόπο όμως αυτό δεν γίνεται! Ας μην το αναλήσουμε... απλά ας ευχηθούμε καλά μυαλά και καλή επιτυχία στο νέο μας club.

----------

